# 10 gallon w betta



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok so i got a 10 gallon tank with a 50 watt heater. I dont have an aquariam thermometer. I have a betta and i read they have to be in 77 to 82 degrees.
Is there anyother way i can check myself if it is hot enough. If i put my finger in is a good temperature for a betta room temperature or a little hotter? thx

1 more question
is ten gallon a good size for a betta thx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd say it's safer to get a thermometer to check the temperature. What may feel ok to you, may not be quite what he needs. Or, you may be used to the room temperature, but it's not actually the temp your fish needs.

In any case, you can get a thermometer for $2 or so at Wal-Mart or your LFS. They have stick ons and ones that suction to the inside of the tank (I prefer).

10 gallons is a great size tank for your betta .


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

kb I hope you don't mine but is five gallons also good or is it small?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

5 gallons isn't a bad size tank for a betta. As long as it's filtered and heated, bettas can live well in that size of a tank.


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

I just need to buy a heater which I will in a day or two, do you know if a 5 gallon is big enough to put a divider in and put another betta in? Is 2.5 G Sufficient or should I just stick with my 5G and also could you check out my topic "is my betta old"


----------



## ikermalli (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah and kb could you post a pic of your new tank


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

ya 5 gallons sounds good to me as long as you take care of it


----------



## kbjunior8 (Sep 3, 2007)

sure
ill post it in the fish and aquariums threada


----------

